# New Fish 2



## rainshdw (Oct 12, 2004)

Here is the second one...cutting down on long load times and confusion. 
This one is a Peacock, just not sure which one. They called it a Gold Peacock, but it looks kinda red and blue to me. It wasn't as camera friendly as the other.









By rainshdw, shot with CYBERSHOT at 2008-05-16









By rainshdw, shot with CYBERSHOT at 2008-05-16









By rainshdw, shot with CYBERSHOT at 2008-05-16









By rainshdw, shot with CYBERSHOT at 2008-05-16


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Impossible to be sure at this stage but judging by the markings and the fact that it was sold as a "Gold Peacock", I would guess it's a hybrid of sorts.


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

I would go with a hybrid also, and a gold peacock is a hybrid... so sorry to say.. its a hybrid


----------

